

Ask HN: Has the HN front-page ranking algorithm changed? - ramoq

It seems the ranking algorithm for HN has changed. I&#x27;ve been noticing submissions with as little as 8-9pts (~2 comments) submitted over _24 hours ago_ often showing up in top 10. In the past age of submission definitely had a much larger effect on the rank of a submission.<p>Note: As of now (3:20pm EST) the current #1&#x2F;2 submission (Yann LeCun on the IBM neural net chip) was submitted over 24 hours ago with only 15 pts.
======
minimaxir
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8157788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8157788)

~~~
ramoq
Interesting, but how do they decide which posts to resurface? manually? I hope
not, that would introduce bias

~~~
dang
It's currently a mixture of automated and manual effort. That's what we mean
by "experimenting".

The goal is to automate as much as we can, not to eliminate bias—I doubt
that's possible, or even well-defined—but to eliminate work.

